# [SOLVED] Blue Screen IRQL_GT_ZERO_AT_SYSTEM_SERVICE



## pathogenseven

Hey

I have attached my system report / output, please find in RAR file.

· OS - Vista/ Windows 7 x64 ?
· What was original installed OS on system - None
· Is the OS an OEM version (came pre-installed on system) or full retail version (YOU purchased it from retailer) I bought and installed windows.
· Age of system - 3 years
· Age of OS installation - Freshly reformatted.

· CPU -i7 960
· Video Card - NVIDIA Geforce GTX 670
· MotherBoard - Asus Rampage 3 Gene
· Power Supply - brand & wattage Corsair GS 700

· System Manufacturer - Custom

Desktop


----------



## pathogenseven

*Re: Blue Screen IRQL_GT_ZERO_AT_SYSTEM_SERVICE*

Windows 7*


----------



## Patrick

*Re: Blue Screen IRQL_GT_ZERO_AT_SYSTEM_SERVICE*

Hi,

The attached DMP file is of the *IRQL_GT_ZERO_AT_SYSTEM_SERVICE (4a)* bug check.

_This indicates that a thread is returning to user mode from a system call when its IRQL is still above PASSIVE_LEVEL. _

Bitdefender is known to cause this bug check (0x4A), so please remove and replace BitDefender with Microsoft Security Essentials for temporary troubleshooting purposes as it's very likely causing conflicts:

*BitDefender removal - *How to uninstall Bitdefender

*MSE -* Microsoft Security Essentials - Microsoft Windows

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## pathogenseven

*Re: Blue Screen IRQL_GT_ZERO_AT_SYSTEM_SERVICE*

Hey

Thank you for your response, not that I don' believe what you're saying about the issue with my PC, However my PC has been blue screening long before Bit-defender was installed on it?

Could there possibly be another cause?


----------



## Patrick

*Re: Blue Screen IRQL_GT_ZERO_AT_SYSTEM_SERVICE*

There doesn't appear to be, no. Let's go ahead and remove and replace it, and then proceed accordingly if the crashes continue.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## pathogenseven

*Re: Blue Screen IRQL_GT_ZERO_AT_SYSTEM_SERVICE*

Thank you very much PJB, I have followed your instructions and hopefully there shouldn't be any further problems.

If there are any more problems I will get back in contact with you


----------



## Patrick

*Re: Blue Screen IRQL_GT_ZERO_AT_SYSTEM_SERVICE*

My pleasure, although I would prefer an update (good or bad) just so I know everything is running smooth!

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## pathogenseven

*Re: Blue Screen IRQL_GT_ZERO_AT_SYSTEM_SERVICE*

Hey again

So far everything appears to be running perfectly.

Once again, thank you very much.


----------



## Patrick

*Re: Blue Screen IRQL_GT_ZERO_AT_SYSTEM_SERVICE*

My pleasure, glad to hear.

Marked as solved.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## pathogenseven

Hey again

Sadly there appears to be a new problem, the PC just keeps turning it's self off. No warning, no blue screen. Just literally goes completely dead instantly.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Patrick

Bad RAM, Power Supply, or Motherboard.

*Run Memtest for NO LESS THAN ~8 passes (several hours). If Memtest passes, you'll need to find a secondary PSU to use to test.*

Memtest86+:

*Download Memtest86+ here:*

Memtest86+ - Advanced Memory Diagnostic Tool

*Which should I download?*

You can either download the pre-compiled ISO that you would burn to a CD and then boot from the CD, or you can download the auto-installer for the USB key. What this will do is format your USB drive, make it a bootable device, and then install the necessary files. Both do the same job, it's just up to you which you choose, or which you have available (whether it's CD or USB).

Do note that some older generation motherboards do not support USB-based booting, therefore your only option is CD (or Floppy if you really wanted to). 

*How Memtest works:*

Memtest86 writes a series of test patterns to most memory addresses, reads back the data written, and compares it for errors.

The default pass does 9 different tests, varying in access patterns and test data. A tenth test, bit fade, is selectable from the menu. It writes all memory with zeroes, then sleeps for 90 minutes before checking to see if bits have changed (perhaps because of refresh problems). This is repeated with all ones for a total time of 3 hours per pass.

Many chipsets can report RAM speeds and timings via SPD (Serial Presence Detect) or EPP (Enhanced Performance Profiles), and some even support changing the expected memory speed. If the expected memory speed is overclocked, Memtest86 can test that memory performance is error-free with these faster settings.

Some hardware is able to report the "PAT status" (PAT: enabled or PAT: disabled). This is a reference to Intel Performance acceleration technology; there may be BIOS settings which affect this aspect of memory timing.

This information, if available to the program, can be displayed via a menu option.

Any other questions, they can most likely be answered by reading this great guide here:

FAQ : please read before posting

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## Gron113

*I don't have bitdefender*

I have been getting this same bluescreen recently, but I don't have Bitdefender, so I don't know how it would clash with MSE.
It is really inconsistent as well - My computer would restart, then have this same problem, restart in safe mode, nothing happens, restart in normal mode and I may or may not have this same problem.

It's really weird, and I hope that someone is still checking this thread.


----------



## Patrick

edit: nvm, I re-read your post. Make a new thread please and I'll assist you.


----------

